# Anxiety+Personal Problem+Depression=Crazy??



## Diabless85 (Jan 27, 2004)

I know 2 person, who because of their husbands lefted them, became, depressed and mad, and they thinked about it too much, became crazy...like talking to themselve, losing their mind.I was wondering, can that happen to someone who thinks to much about something, and can't get it off their mind would end up that way also??


----------



## floridian2 (Dec 1, 2003)

Having a major upset in life can aggravate or trigger anxiety, depression and other mental disorders. The term "crazy" means different things to different people, but is probably closest to schizophrenia in medical terms. Thinking about something too much might mean obsessing, or not being able to regain balance. Finding support from friends, a pastor or counselor, or from a psychologist or psychiatrist can be helpful. Excercise, meditation and prayer, or a hobby can also be helpful to deal with emotional loss or stress.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2004)

Comme un homme pense, ainsi il est.


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

i think about stuff way 2 much and sometimes feel like im loosing my head, can u go crazy from overthinking things? Thats quite disturbing.


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Can you translate your comment writen in french to english 4 me please?


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I'm not sure I'd call it going crazy exactly, but I know that must be how THEY are feeling. Last year, I became overwhelmed when my sister left her husband and children and got hooked on drugs. During these same 6 months, I became pregnant (after trying for 10 years), and then lost my twins to miscarraige on July 7th. I gotta tell ya, I felt about as close to crazy as I have EVER felt. During stressful times like that, you can really begin to feel overwhelmed and helpless really quickly. I actually became suicidal, which is very frightening for me to think back about...A stay in the local psychiatric ward of our local hospital helped me a GREAT deal, and now I have a psychiatrist who I see on a regular basis. With medication, I am finally beginning to feel like myself again. My sister, just this week, has left AGAIN, among a lot of other things, but THIS time around, I feel more able to handle things. So perhaps you might suggest that your friends go and talk to someone?? And if they become suicidal, please get them to an emergency room as soon as you can. That is what saved me. I would not still be here if my husband had not taken me for help







I am not trying to frighten you, but that's just the only advice I would know to give you...I will be praying for your friends, and I'm sorry that you are having to see them go through such troubled times


----------



## denise1 (Feb 10, 2004)

I jokingly call myself crazy (to cover up the hurt). About 5 months ago I had a nervous breakdown and am still recovering. I don't really think I'm crazy. The drs told me that if I were truly crazy, then I wouldn't even know it and I certainly wouldn't care. Sometimes in dealing with everything, crazy sounds kind of good...


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

Well I know I am crazy. The last psychiatrist I saw is considered one of the best here and he said to me he didn't know what to do for me and that I was the first patient in over 25 years of practice that he had no solution for !!! LOL Also my father has regularly called me crazy for as long as I can remember, for no reason at all. I don't talk to myself though, and I don't hear voices. But I do wish bad things on people I dislike-like my ex-husband!! I also suffer from anxiety so much that it is unbearable sometimes and I find myself sleeping off these feelings rather than doing what I should do-exericse and meditate. I take meds, but they don't always work.


----------



## denise1 (Feb 10, 2004)

Sharon, I sleep alot too. Some days its the only way to get through the day.


----------

